# We the people ....



## edstreet (May 7, 2015)

Blanks made by Patternson Grant, one of the most perfectly cast tubes I have ever seen and I have seen a hefty number of castings.  Very few make it into my superior bracket (so far only 3 have done that)  Sacred text demands epic casting skills.

























* The United States Constitution - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net

** Preamble to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## southernclay (May 7, 2015)

Love the blanks and subject matter. I've been working on my label casting with We The People and Gadsden Flag blanks. He did an excellent job. 

As always nice turning and photography Ed


----------



## wyone (May 7, 2015)

that is an awesome blank and a great turning!


----------



## GaryMGg (May 7, 2015)

Outstanding!!


----------



## mark james (May 7, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Blanks made by Patternson Grant, one of the most perfectly cast tubes I have ever seen
> 
> I am not familiar with "Patternson Grant" Blanks?  They look interesting, any link?


----------



## edstreet (May 7, 2015)

mark james said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Blanks made by Patternson Grant, one of the most perfectly cast tubes I have ever seen
> ...


----------



## M109Pilot (May 7, 2015)

These are the best I have seen yet, hands down! AMAZING!

Jason


----------



## Fay Prozora (May 7, 2015)

Those are really nice. I just casted a pen blank in a tube in mold and so far it looks good. It is a piece of fabric with flowers on it so we'll see how it turns. Last night I casted one with the flag on it and it clouded a little bit so I guess I did not mix it long enough. Hands on experience is a good teacher. I've got 3 button blanks casted and two are in the mold and the other one I casted this a.m.. The pine cones aren't turning out very good at all. Live and learn they say. I'm hoping I will be able to turn great pens like that. Great job on them.. Fay


----------



## jondavidj (May 7, 2015)

Patterson's blanks are great!


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (May 8, 2015)

There are many more designs than that.  I've even done a lot of custom work as well.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 8, 2015)

As you know, selling outside the marketplace is not allowed.  Please ensure that you're not conducting business or promoting your product outside of the marketplace.

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## edstreet (May 8, 2015)

Think you just posted on the wrong tread.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 8, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Think you just posted on the wrong tread.



No, Ed.  There are deleted posts that you cannot see, which prompted the reminder.


----------



## woodcraftingPatriot (May 9, 2015)

Oh, those are my posts from yesterday. I didn't know I couldn't do that. I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 9, 2015)

Those are great looking blanks


----------



## edstreet (May 10, 2015)

Forgot one image.


----------



## PapaTim (May 13, 2015)

Those blanks are impressive and that pen looks great.


----------

